# Pants for training?



## crazydiamond (Nov 30, 2014)

My school provided a pair of black sweat pants and shirt. I find the sweatpants awkward to move in and the keep up.

Can anyone provide a link to an online store selling good pair of basic black martial arts pants for workouts. Its winter here in the Midwest, so nothing too lightweight as I would like to wear them on the drive over and from parking lot into the school.

Someone had mentioned Dobok elastic pants, but not sure were to buy these from or which brands are good. I see century has a line of pants as well.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 30, 2014)

If you are in the UK, *Blitz Sport* are good. Use then myself and have a few uniform options. As I say though, don't know what their overseas policy is.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 30, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> If you are in the UK, *Blitz Sport* are good. Use then myself and have a few uniform options. As I say though, don't know what their overseas policy is.




LOL, if he were in the UK we'd tell him definitely wear pants when training, not thongs though


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 30, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> LOL, if he were in the UK we'd tell him definitely wear pants when training, not thongs though



LMAO. Actually as usual, I realised what Midwest after posting.


----------



## Danny T (Nov 30, 2014)

crazydiamond said:


> My school provided a pair of black sweat pants and shirt. I find the sweatpants awkward to move in and the keep up.
> 
> Can anyone provide a link to an online store selling good pair of basic black martial arts pants for workouts.


Century Martial Arts
Bold Look
Asian World Martial Arts
Amazon (have most all brands)
Macho
gungfu.com
kungfu4less
Blackbeltshop
karate.com

and many more!


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'd suggest trying a different pair of sweats.  It really sounds to me like you've just got the wrong size, though different brands are sometimes cut differently and you might find one that you like better.  Stay with black unless the school approves of different colors...

There's no magic in the "real" martial arts pants -- and they're often stupidly expensive for a glorified pair of sweats.  Note that this doesn't apply to actual uniforms like for karate or TKD, or the high end kung fu uniforms -- and even then, the only real "magic" is they look like everybody else's in the class.  Personally -- I use sweats on a routine basis, and only use the funny looking PJs of the formal uniform for special events and the like.


----------



## donald1 (Nov 30, 2014)

i use macho brand gi and would say its a good gi(i like their heavyweight gi)


----------



## Tames D (Dec 1, 2014)

Check out *Tiger Claw*. They make good products.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 1, 2014)

I like century 12 ounce cotton canvas with draw strings.  Work great, last forever.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 1, 2014)

Does anybody do them in an elastic crotch?

because that works a treat on mma shorts


----------



## ShortBridge (Feb 12, 2015)

I am in favor of pants for training. 

Wait, what was the question?


----------



## Ironbear24 (Jan 5, 2016)

I have these work out pants from the company starter, they have a draw string and everything and they look just like gi pants.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 5, 2016)

I buy my dobak pants from Century. I particularly like THESE because of the pockets. I carry my iPhone during class (not for txting... I use Coaches Eye a lot) so it's nice to have pockets.


----------



## Langenschwert (Jan 6, 2016)

I use BDUs for HEMA and modern combatives. Any brand will do.


----------

